# NookBooks that are cheaper than Kindle



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd suggest we try to keep a thread of "finds" on Nook where the book is cheaper than Kindle. These may be limited time deals, or permanent price differences (to the extent that any price is ever permanent these days). Here are my finds so far:

Bone Rattler: A Mystery of Colonial America, by Edward Pattison is *FREE* on Nookbook as I post this, but $9.99 on Kindle. I suspect this is a limited time deal. I haven't read the book yet, so no idea how good it is!

The Birth of Britain: A History of the English Speaking Peoples, Volume I, by Winston S. Churchill is $1.99 as a Nookbook. Succeeding volumes in the series are also $1.99. The books don't seem to be available for Kindle at all, but this is a pretty good price so I am listing them here.

The Sky and the Forest, by C. S. Forester. The creator of Horatio Hornblower is scarce on Kindle, and this is about it for the Nook. This appears to be a public domain scan of an old book complete with water stains, but it is free! Hornblower isn't in it, alas.

Not a large list of books, but please add more here if you find 'em!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I was under the impression that couldn't happen.  That Amazon's web crawler finds your lowest price on line and reduces the Kindle price to match it.  That was the problem when Smashwords first came out, but has since been corrected.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Bob Mayer said:


> I was under the impression that couldn't happen. That Amazon's web crawler finds your lowest price on line and reduces the Kindle price to match it. That was the problem when Smashwords first came out, but has since been corrected.


I checked bonerattler before posting this, and it was true then--$9.79 (or something like that) vs. free! Maybe the Amazon crawler hasn't found it yet.

My understanding is that the agency model will make this a rare if not never event for books from the big six publishers, but the smaller publishers are still out there.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/The-Birth-of-Britain/Winston-S-Churchill/e/9781411428232/?itm=1&USRI=birth+of+britain

The Birth of Britain. Volume one of Winston Churchill's four-volume "History of the English Speaking Peoples". $1.99 on Nook, not available on Kindle at all that I can find. The succeeding three volumes in the series are also $1.99 each. Vikings, William the Conqueror, and the Magna Carta, what more could you possibly want?


----------



## Rose Gordon (Mar 18, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> I was under the impression that couldn't happen. That Amazon's web crawler finds your lowest price on line and reduces the Kindle price to match it. That was the problem when Smashwords first came out, but has since been corrected.


This is only partially true. For books that are listed free at SW (thus are free through some of their distribution channels), they remain free those other places but are .99 at Amazon.

I read something put out over at KDP about matching free, but I haven't actually seen it happen yet.


----------

